# Got a box of Cherry pieces from DuckMan today, results..



## oldmacnut (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks Dave, some very interesting pieces.

I saw this one, knew what I wanted to do right away.

http://i.Rule #2/9nArx.jpg


Cool little spot for my wife to put her rings now.


http://i.Rule #2/tcvxi.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/3BBnV.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/dWC3n.jpg


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 22, 2012)

very cool idea nice work  thats english chestnut ---duck


----------



## oldmacnut (Oct 22, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> very cool idea nice work  thats english chestnut ---duck



DERP :lolol:

I thought it was Cherry, when sanded to 800 it sure looked like it. Either way, was a fun little turn, super easy, just put it in the donut chuck, clamped it down.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 23, 2012)

theres a cherry in your pic and the other burl lookin one is maple--duck


----------



## oldmacnut (Oct 26, 2012)

bosox said:


> That's way too cool and I wanna say it's UNIQUE !



Thanks. I haven't really tried any unique turnings other than this one, since my first segmented bowl 2 months ago that sold to a neighbour I have been pretty much doing a "production line" of segmented bowls to sell. 

I did scratch my head on how I was going to do this without getting hurt, ended up sticking it in my donut chuck, worked out just right.

I would like to try oval turning, would also like to try to get better at wet or solid material turning, I have a bunch of spalted Maple and I think that stuff could come out nice.

When I get enough Burl, I will give an Open Segmented Burl and Banksia Pod vase a try.


----------

